# It's Snowing!!!!



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

niceeee!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sweet! 4-8" expected in the mountains around here tonight. Winter is coming soon.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Woot! That likely means we're gonna get some as well, yowww


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I can't freaking wait!!!


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

I h8 u all..  lol


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't hate....can't even ride till Christmas....just dreamin bout it....


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

yo! its snowing in upstate ny! it did this morning, and just now i was at the park when the shit started to fall. we all flipped out!


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> Don't hate....can't even ride till Christmas....just dreamin bout it....


LOL.. okay, mad love to everyone then & safe ridin


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

mOnky said:


> LOL.. okay, mad love to everyone then & safe ridin


mwah-mwah!!!!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> Don't hate....can't even ride till Christmas....just dreamin bout it....


Why can't you ride till xmas?!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Blown ACL and torn Meniscus....they say by Christmas they will release me.....(they being the PT Nazi's)


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Ouch... 

but yea I already bought tickets a month ago for SLC! cant wait!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh yak!

Well I hope Dr. Baranko did a wicked job, and I hope you kick ass during PT. 

You make me feel like a sissy cause those pictures kinda grossed me out once I figured out what they were


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

NY - Whiteface 9/30/09


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> Blown ACL and torn Meniscus....they say by Christmas they will release me.....(they being the PT Nazi's)


Daaaaamn! Ouch.. How'd that happen?
Well take it easy for a speedy recovery.. sure you'll be riding soon


----------



## Brimstone (Sep 28, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> Don't hate....can't even ride till Christmas....just dreamin bout it....


I have my season pass hanging from my rear view mirror right now. He can hate me. :cheeky4:


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> 3 inches with more on the way...:thumbsup:


Yeah man I've been looking at the website non stop/ I may even go up this weekend and set up a jump and a rail in the shipyard area.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

The hills in North Van are getting snow too. Only a matter of time before the guys at work wonder where the hell I've gone


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

It will be interesting to see what happens to this forum once the season starts ( =


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> Blown ACL and torn Meniscus....they say by Christmas they will release me.....(they being the PT Nazi's)



NICE:thumbsup:

I had me one of those too, once upon a time


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

CaptTenielle said:


> Don't hate....can't even ride till Christmas....just dreamin bout it....


Why cant you ride till xmas? Around here we start late nov...CO starts early nov


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

*How did it happen.....*

Well you see my avatar.... that was taken seconds before impact. I was trying to do exactly what I did(throw the board out in front of me while grabbing) and when I landed.......it was like I never let go. Pretty sure I just choked....seems like I had plenty of air to set myself up for the landing but obviously didn't.(feel free to analyze where I went wrong...I do it daily) Not only did I calf slap heelside style but my nose caught too. It was day 3 of 5 on our annual Lake Powell trip. The rest of the trip I was forced to be waited on hand and foot, they wouldn't even let me make my own cocktails...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Oh god...how did you do that? Blowing out something like this is a big fear of mine....


Yeah, no doubt. My knees are already junk. I'm only 27 and my knees crack and creak like I'm 65. I've already had two doctors tell me that it's pretty much just a matter of time before I have to have surgery - on both of them. Basically, there's a bunch of loose, busted up cartilage in there that will eventually cause problems. As long as I remain pain free, there's no reason to do the surgery. However, once it starts to become a bother, I'll need to have them scoped.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> The rest of the trip I was forced to be waited on hand and foot, they wouldn't even let me make my own cocktails...


Well, at least some good came out of the whole deal!


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I can't imagine a scope being too bad, not as much scar tissue to deal with. The brutal part is the PT after and breaking loose all that scar tissue before is makes a permanent home.Figured out that is where the "hardcore" comes out in you.....you either be a bitch about it and loose your sport, or you make it happen cuz you want it that bad. Bending it past where it wants to go is done much easier while watching snowboard vid's, keeps you remembering how bad you want it.... a little smokey-smokey/drinky drinky helps too!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> I can't imagine a scope being too bad, not as much scar tissue to deal with. The brutal part is the PT after and breaking loose all that scar tissue before is makes a permanent home.Figured out that is where the "hardcore" comes out in you.....you either be a bitch about it and loose your sport, or you make it happen cuz you want it that bad. Bending it past where it wants to go is done much easier while watching snowboard vid's, keeps you remembering how bad you want it.... a little smokey-smokey/drinky drinky helps too!


Yeah, as far as surgeries go, scoping is fairly minor. Still doesn't mean I'm stoked about having to have it done though! 

I think the toughest thing coming back from a major injury like what you're doing will be the mental aspect of it. Because it is such a bad injury and the rehab sucks so much ass, it'll be a tough hurdle to overcome. It's one thing for the doctors to tell you that it's 100%, but it's a completely different thing getting back mentally to where you can trust it 100%. Having that scar as a constant reminder doesn't make it any easier either.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> a little smokey-smokey/drinky drinky helps too!




Well i guess what i went thru isn't the same as blowing out an ACL..
But since everyone's sharing war stories.. how did this thread get so twisted from "It's Snowing" anyway.. lol
I dislocated both my hips in a freak ice skating accident when i was 13..
Walked, ehh actually limped on them for 3 months until one day i fell down the stairs cause i couldn't walk anymore..
Then i was in traction for about a week, had both hips pinned, was bedridden for 2 weeks, wheelchair bound for 1 1/2 months, then in rehab for 3 months


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

*Gonna try to bring us back on topic with a few more pic's*


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Kicking Horse today.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, here in CO we went from looking really good a week or so ago to being darn near bare today. I'm pretty sure they're calling for more snow next week though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Well, here in CO we went from looking really good a week or so ago to being darn near bare today. I'm pretty sure they're calling for more snow next week though.


I know 

By the way, I eat at that Qdoba in Evergreen after every boarding sesh..shit is so good after a long day of slopes. wish it was a chipotle though.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

is this normal for whiteface ...... go NY!!


----------



## Brimstone (Sep 28, 2009)

Snowbird - Oct. 4, 2009


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

It never snows here.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

You guys may have seen this before as it's 3 days old now...
Grand Targhee Resort gets hit with over 14" of Snow. Riders Session Early Season Powder - Grand Targhee, WY, United States, Teton Gravity Research Blog post
Grand Targhee gets a nice pre-season dump. Looks sick.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

I envy you


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

A rain storm came through Eastern Washington and North Idaho a few days ago. The next day I was driving around North Idaho and there was snow all over the mountians up north near Schweitzer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Loveland to open tomorrow:

9NEWS.com | Colorado's Online News Leader | Loveland to start ski season Wednesday


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

That's effing crazy. They are opening sooner than any of us expected.


----------

